# Kuwahara



## brassbusterpc (Jan 22, 2012)

1979 Kuwahara KE-1 frame. Can't find much info on this frame. Keep it or scrap it?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 22, 2012)

Its a cool frame! Dont scrap it....I might be interested in it if you want to sell it


----------



## phusion x (Feb 12, 2012)

keep it. it will cost alot to build back up period correct. kuwahara makes retro bikes again so if you plan of selling it do it soon while the value is still good. let me know if you decide to sell it as well.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Feb 12, 2012)

*Dibs*

I do $pay Top $CASH$ for all Old school BMX bikes that I like only! PM sent


----------



## andy (Feb 14, 2012)

*hi*

Howie bike man owned the co. that made them


----------



## partsguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Keep! Do not scrap!


----------



## macr0w (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice,

Do not scrap it please.


----------

